# [SOLVED] Crysis not in full screen



## rmartz20 (Nov 4, 2009)

Recently you helped me get the cd key for Crysis. I installed it and everything works great. I did have one minor problem that happened. When I tried to alt-tab out of the game to change my fan settings for my video card, I pop the game back up and it shows a bar at the top of the screen (like you see on your web browser right not) with the minimize, restore and close buttons on the top right. I am unable to maximize to go back to the full screen. I have already changed the resolution to my monitors resolution at 1920X1080. It all initially was full screen until I did that. One thing I just thought about trying is making a smaller resolution and applying those settings and re-applying the settings that worked. Any other ideas? Not a big deal to me, just was wondering.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Crysis not in full screen*

When you use alt-tab, it takes you out of 3D mode back into 2D desktop mode. This usually minimizes the game, but can sometimes make it play in a window (with the bar at the top). Go back into the game window and press Alt-Enter to return to fullscreen mode.


----------



## rmartz20 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Crysis not in full screen*

Thanks, it worked!


----------

